# HTC ThunderBolt



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

After nearly 2 years of nothing but problems with my BlackBerry Storm and several replacements I picked up the ThunderBolt yesterday. Still learning how to use it and even called a few people by accident in the process. Anyone else using this phone?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea. I love it. It's an amazing phone. I'm really looking forward to my city getting 4g!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I love mine brotha. Talk to text workspretty well too.


----------



## jayincville (May 25, 2010)

Had mine for about a month. Love it!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So fast, I played with one on Monday. Want it so bad, but couldn't make myself spend the $250.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its going to take a bit to get used to this phone but Im really liking it. I like the GPS. I had the VZ Navigator on my BlackBerry and paid $10 a month for it. The ThunderBolt has a much better GPS with no monthly charge. I took my son to Baskin Robbins last night. I just spoke the destination with nothing to type in. Then I tried it again with my home address. Im surprised it even understands me cause most voice systems cant cause I have a slight southern draw. Then it shows a photo of the building when you get there. Way more memory on this phone, and a much better camera.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Stop it Mike you are gonna make me go buy it. :laughing:


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I love the speech to text and the navigation is incredible. Great picture quality. All around solid phone. Amazing sound!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Stop it Mike you are gonna make me go buy it. :laughing:


My plan is working :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PaintWork said:


> Yea I love the speech to text


 Like "Voice texting?"  I can talk and it will text?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Yea its pretty neat. It's a lot faster than typing obviously and it helps with multitasking haha


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm doing speech to text right now in paint talk


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Like "Voice texting?"  I can talk and it will text?


There is an app for that!
I have a few IPads at school and installed several apps for some special needs kids students. You would not believe how much the kids love it, it is very accurate converting words to text. There is one app that shows an animal that repeats what you say, with facial expressions! Unbeilable stuff in new technology.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NO WAY!!!!! Thats so cool. Your using your phone while I am typing on a laptop and could be using my phone? Time to learn this phone. Thanks man


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PaintWork said:


> I'm doing speech to text right now in paint talk


LOL, send that app to Dean!


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

its not really an app. It's built in to the keyboard when typing. It's a microphone symbol towards the bottom left. Touch it and a screen comes up and just start talking lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PaintWork said:


> its not really an app. It's built in to the keyboard when typing. It's a microphone symbol towards the bottom left. Touch it and a screen comes up and just start talking lol


Wow!  It works! :yes: Thats amazing! I am now officially a "hightech *******" :thumbup: That is so cool. Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

the picture effects are very cool too . click on your camera icon. At the bottom there is a little "magic wand" icon. click on that. then select ""depth of field" from the scrolling menu that opens. 

Now you'll see a circle in the middle of the frame. anything inside that circle will be in focus and everything outside that circle will be slightly blurry giving the effect of a really professional picture. Here is one I did of my daughter in the field, she's my angel!. You can make the circle bigger of smaller. I had the circle a little too big, i wanted just her head in focus but caught some of the background as well. Its cool!!!!! come on SL, you *need* this phone.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha I use distortion a lot. It's fun


----------

